
Ask HN: Would you look for a job on https://www.hackerrank.com/? - ochronus
If you could solve interesting challenges on HackerRank which would also serve as tech tests for companies hiring engineers, would you be interested in this or do you go there only for the fun?
======
bmuursh
I do it primarily for fun but I'd be open to the opportunity of finding a job
on the site. Never really thought about it and as such wouldn't go out of my
way to look for a job via the site however if I some how came across a decent
looking job then why not?

